# Noise coming from rear - M Roadster



## EBMRoadster (Mar 16, 2005)

Especially in the parking lot while going in first gear between 3000 and 4000 rpm if I release the clutch or gas either of it makes a clunking noise coming under the car.
Anyone knows what it could be?
:dunno:


----------

